# Rural living while working in Auckland CBD



## Iamdashy

Hi everyone,

I'm an Aussie living in Paris now considering a move to NZ with the missus to"settle down", as much as we hate those words! I've just started the interview process for a job in Auckland CBD, but was hoping to get some advice about living there as I've never been/visited.

The main attraction of moving to NZ for my partner and I was the possibility of living in a rural setting. We have this picture in our head of having a cottage style home on a large block of land where I could have a wood workshop in the back, we could grow veggies, get a dog and generally live amongst the stereotypical green rolling hills and rivers that NZ is famous for. 

Back to the real world, my question was whether this type of setting could be found within commuting distance to Auckland CBD, and if so, if anyone could specify some suburbs or areas to google? I read an article where a young couple were doing something very similar in Muriwai, just wondering if there are other suggestions, or if the reality of traffic/expenses/commuting would make this a nightmare?

We know our vision might be unrealistic, but we'd love to get your thoughts as we also have job prospects in the South of France and Switzerland, which might also satisfy this dream. Problem is we'd have to keep living so far away from family/friends back in Oz, which is why NZ was so appealing in the first place.

Thanks!

Dash


----------



## inhamilton

Maybe Clevedon/Hunua in the South East, Karaka in the South West, Riverhead to the North. Lots of rural living / lifestyle blocks, with travel times to the city between half an hour and 1 and a half hours, depending on the time of day, but they don't come cheap.


----------



## jawnbc

Travel 60+ minutes any direction of out of the CBD except East and you are getting into "lifestyle block" country: largish homes situated on smallish farms, often with some forest and a paddock or two for livestock like sheep. Puhoi comes to mind north of the city: my in-laws lived there until last year. Direct bus into the city from Silverdale wasn't cheap ($200 a month), but took about 70 minutes each way.


----------

